# Some Updated Pics



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Got more plans for the Brute. Just need money.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet, coming on pretty good. Keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking good, just a suggestion, you should paint the inside of the snorkel tips.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Where's the dirt?? Seriously...very nice Brute.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! Almost a shame to have to get it dirty


----------

